

Willis Ware, 93, Engineer at Dawn of Computer Age, Dies - Edmond
http://www.nytimes.com/2013/12/02/technology/willis-ware-who-helped-build-blueprint-for-computer-design-dies-at-93.html?ref=technology&_r=0

======
Edmond
I have read few historical predictions about computers effect on man as
concise and prescient as this:

“Every man will communicate through a computer, whatever he does. It will
change and reshape his life, modify his career and force him to accept a life
of continuous change.”

Now if you'll excuse me, I must go learn that latest js framework:)

